# Transition Towns



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

*Transition Towns initiatives in Algarve or Alentejo?*

I plan to come to Portugal (Algarve and Alentejo region) this Spring for a longer period of time. I am a member of a Transition Towns initiative in the Netherlands. As this is a British thing (www-dot-transitionnetwork-dot-org), I wondered if there are initiatives in the south of Portugal. If you do know (or know someone who could know), please let me know. So that I can know this too, you know?


----------

